# Ozark (Netflix) Series Thread (Spoilers OK)



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

It liked it OK. Jason Bateman playing against type. The story telling was good. The 2007 episode was totally "what's past is prologue."


What did y'all think?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

We have watched the first 5 episodes and like it. I went to high school in Ozark, MO and college in Springfield, MO, about 90 miles from where this series takes place, I have been in that area many times. I also lived in SW Missouri for around a decade in my 40s and early 50s, I am 65 now. The way the residents are depicted sure isn't the way I would want the area represented but considering the way methamphetamine use has ravaged much of central and southwest Missouri, I can't find fault.

It isn't pleasant to watch for me but it is well done, at least through the first 5 episodes.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

episodes one and two were good. will continue to watch


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

2 episodes in. It's fun. 

I've never seen the show it's being compared to in several reviews.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

It was filmed in my neighborhood so we'll give it a try.


----------



## kcarl75 (Oct 23, 2002)

I binged all 10 in about 2 days. I really liked it.


Spoiler: ending



I was thinking the end of the last episode was going to be the darkest thing I've ever seen on tv. And it would have fit with the mood of the series. But I'm really glad they went with the baptism.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I, too, binged it all in 2 days. Great show. I do wonder if we'll get a second season or not. I suppose it could go either way without complaint, though. It was very good.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Watched the first episode today and liked it...will continue to watch.


----------



## Haps (Nov 30, 2001)

Just finished it tonight. Like it a lot. Hope it gets more. Reminds me a lot of breaking bad


----------



## JoeyS (Jul 12, 2017)

I enjoyed the first episode and will likely watch the whole series. One thing though, is it me, or after essentially the whole company disappears, why aren't the police investigating the sole survivor????


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

One of the showrunners says they'd like to do a 5 season run.

Jason Bateman Talks 'True Detective' Inspiration at 'Ozark' Premiere


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I liked it. Looking forward to season 2


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I saw the preview for it last night. It looks good. Once we finish GLOW we'll check it out.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I watched two episodes last night. Really enjoyed it!! I had not even heard of this, somehow. A friend suggested it based on my complete and utter adoration of all things Jason Bateman. 

@uncdrew Drew, did you see them out and about in town? Didn't realize it was even filmed in the area. Pretty cool!


----------



## Eight47 (Feb 22, 2003)

With the exception of Chicago, the show was filmed in Georgia.

"&#8230; production for _Ozark _never actually took place in the Ozarks, ironically enough."

"&#8230; the crew built a near-replica of Alhonna on Georgia's Lake Allatoona, a manmade reservoir (like Lake Of The Ozarks, appropriately) located about a 45-minute drive northwest of Atlanta."

Where Is 'Ozark' Filmed? The Netflix Series Faithfully Recreates The Rustic Region


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Where the wide shots of the lake even the right lake?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm three eps in, and still digging it...


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Just watched all 10 episodes over 10 days. Was afraid to venture into the thread for spoilers.  Really liked this show - solid A-/B+ in my book. Julia Garner had a terrific turn as Kimmy on The Americans, but seems to be born to play Ruth F'ing Langmore. Tough as nails with hints of something else that never verges on cliche. Hope there's a second season coming on this one.

tta


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice to see some good feedback here. Reading a good review of the series in today's paper and these comments means this will be next on my Netflix queue!


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Where the wide shots of the lake even the right lake?


I don't know, but to me it looked like at least some of them were..

Lloyd


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I couldn't place Rachel (the owner of the resort on the lake that Marty invests in, where Tuck works) - looked her up on IMDB - it's Jordana Spiro - I know her best as PJ from "My Boys."
Such a different role for her-she's a terrific actress and I love her!

Jason Bateman plays "smart smarm" so well and of course Laura Linney elevates anything she is in. 4 eps in and I am enjoying it so far.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

2 episodes in and really enjoying the show...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

SoBelle0 said:


> I watched two episodes last night. Really enjoyed it!! I had not even heard of this, somehow. A friend suggested it based on my complete and utter adoration of all things Jason Bateman.
> 
> @uncdrew Drew, did you see them out and about in town? Didn't realize it was even filmed in the area. Pretty cool!


Yes and no. We saw the equipment trucks often. They were parked in an empty parking lot of a church about two blocks from our house. We heard reports that Bateman was often seen at the local coffee shop, but we never saw him.

The lake scenes were filmed at Lake Altoona.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

What a whirlwind series! I just got through binging through the ten episodes. It feels like a cross between Breaking Bad and Justified.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

wow, the last 2 episodes are great and there is a shocking scene which I will not spoil. can't wait until next year


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

tivoknucklehead said:


> wow, the last 2 episodes are great and there is a shocking scene which I will not spoil. can't wait until next year


Regarding that scene which took so long I cannot believe there was no damage from it. I also wonder if the person changed their mind mid process or if the outcome was the original intent.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I mostly liked it. I thought the ultimate bad guys were over the top evil.

I must have flunked Money Laundering 101 since some of the schemes confused me.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I avoided this thread until I had seen it all. Now that I've finished I'm not so interested in posting any individual thoughts. I'll just say I loved this show. Great acting and an operatic scope of human emotions and the cascades that occur from one decision.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> I mostly liked it. I thought the ultimate bad guys were over the top evil.
> 
> I must have flunked Money Laundering 101 since some of the schemes confused me.


I would also like to see more fully rounded "bad guy" characters moving forward. The "good guys" are nuanced and have overtly evident flaws that create multi-dimensional characters, which leads to a more interesting experience. Hopefully the second season takes the opportunity to do just that.

tta


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Seemed Bateman was excellent at spending money. I'm not quite getting it either. I thought money laundering was like this:

1. Buy Strip Club with drug money
2. Pay expenses with drug money
3. Patrons spend cash at your strip club
4. Cash from step 3 is now clean

Seems that Bateman knows a lot more than I do. Perhaps he's getting paperwork for 50 new AC units at the hotel but only really buying 2. Or he's over-paying and getting kickbacks? Or he just has to show money on the books?

Anyone know?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

there's this: https://www.quora.com/How-does-Marty-Byrde-launder-money-in-Ozark-TV-Show

and there's this:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fnetflix%252Fcomments%252F6qemzp%252F


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Agree the money laundering was the weakest part of this show. He actually physically laundered money! And then some yada yada about sending it to a foreign bank that doesn't report to the IRS! 

I do wonder how they will do this in a cashless society. But I remember a dry cleaner in Maryland that only took cash. Their prices were cheap and they were quick. And therefore they were insanely busy. So I assumed it was money laundering. But I don't see how you can take a business that might be expected to gross $1M a year and then start reporting $10M. I think this was the problem they had in Breaking Bad. At one point all Skylar could do was to measure the dimensions of a giant stack of money to estimate its value. Whatever it was it was way too large to launder through a car wash.

I doubt the ******** would have walked away so easily, either. Or that distributing heroin in hymnals is a good model. But that was all ancillary to the story of choices and decisions sending you down a path.

Now, how this show ended with the idea of a casino riverboat, that seems to have potential.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Was he getting loans for the expenses which would be clean money.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I doubt the ******** would have walked away so easily, either. Or that distributing heroin in hymnals is a good model. But that was all ancillary to the story of choices and decisions sending you down a path.


I didn't understand why Marty didn't tell Del that there were ******** taking his money and threatening his operation. Goodbye ********.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

I imagine you want to creat fake or inflated invoices from a shell company and 'pay' those with the drug money. Or use the extra cash to pad revenue in a cash business.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Btw, 9 episodes down. 1 to go.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I didn't understand why Marty didn't tell Del that there were ******** taking his money and threatening his operation. Goodbye ********.


I had the same thought. But then when your HR orientation was seeing the former laundry man garroted and his eyeballs "saved for a rainy day", and then to have those eyeballs show up in the mail, well maybe this is a guy you want to bring solutions to, not problems.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> I imagine you want to creat fake or inflated invoices from a shell company and 'pay' those with the drug money. Or use the extra cash to pad revenue in a cash business.


But don't you have to somehow get rid of the dirty money? Where does that go and how does it not get traced back to you?

Ugh, I'd be bad at this.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Seemed Bateman was excellent at spending money. I'm not quite getting it either.
> 
> Perhaps he's getting paperwork for 50 new AC units at the hotel but only really buying 2. Or he's over-paying and getting kickbacks? Or he just has to show money on the books?
> 
> Anyone know?


So the link provided adds the detail that Del (the drug guy) owns the (shell) company selling the AC units. So that's how the money is laundered. Everything Bateman buys is phony and goes to a shell company Del owns. Del then shows profits for companies and that profit is clean money.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I still don't understand how Marty gets rid of the massive amounts of physical cash money DEl sent to him.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

That's because it was never satisfactorily explained beyond "send it to a foreign bank." I thought the way these things worked is if you want to launder 5M a year, own a business that both deals in cash and does enough business that an extra $5M deposited won't be noticed. Cook the books so you're not killed with taxes.

50M in the Ozark? Strains credulity. Although I remember Ruth saying the strip club clocked $40K in a day. 400 customers paying 100 is semi believable. 

The church was too small, but I wonder what some of these southern mega-churches get in cash donations.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think the idea is for them to include the dirty money in the deposits of the legit cash businesses. Then pay out that money to phony shell companies, which they also own, for things they don't actually need or get. Like paying for 10x as much carpet as you need to refurb a few cabins. Or just cooking the books so it looks like you paid out more for those things then you did and the skimming the money off to another account.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Best show that not many people have yet discovered. Everyone I told about it has loved it. Sad I have to wait another year for possible new episodes. Episode 9 had the most shocking scene ever! Wow.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Johnny Dancing said:


> Best show that not many people have yet discovered. Everyone I told about it has loved it. Sad I have to wait another year for possible new episodes. Episode 9 had the most shocking scene ever! Wow.


Was that the eyeballs?


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Haven't read thru the thread, so forgive if this has been commented on already. In the season finale, when the preacher dunks the baby in the water, which turns out to be a baptism and not a drowning, he doesn't have his hands over the baby's mouth and nose. Er, a baby doesn't know not to take in a breath while under water. So that wouldn't have turned out so well.

Other than that bit of foolishness, great show.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Hcour said:


> Haven't read thru the thread, so forgive if this has been commented on already. In the season finale, when the preacher dunks the baby in the water, which turns out to be a baptism and not a drowning, he doesn't have his hands over the baby's mouth and nose. Er, a baby doesn't know not to take in a breath while under water. So that wouldn't have turned out so well.
> 
> Other than that bit of foolishness, great show.


Pretty sure I've read that human babies know not to breathe under water, which makes teaching them to swim at a very early age, much easier than later in life (when they become living terrors)

Infant swimming - Wikipedia

phox


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow. I had no idea. I stand corrected.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Was that the eyeballs?


no, that would be the "******* reaction"


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

oh right. I found myself laughing at inappropriate times, and that was one of them. Then the husband's reaction - they got plenty of Mexicans, they'll just send another.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Hcour said:


> Wow. I had no idea. I stand corrected.


It was a tad absurd though. When you baptize someone you hold them underwater for as short a period of time you can.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> It was a tad absurd though. When you baptize someone you hold them underwater for as short a period of time you can.


Yeah they were obviously trying to make us think he was depressed and was going to drown the kid. Then they flipped it after the baby had been under for way too long. It was an emotional trick. And not even a very good one.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The whole dock electrocution thing was a bit absurd too. Would there ever be a live wire near water that wasn't connected to some sort of breaker? I doubt it. And if they messed with it enough to bypass the breaker then it would be obvious it wasn't an accident.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Hcour said:


> In the season finale, when the preacher dunks the baby in the water, which turns out to be a baptism and not a drowning, he doesn't have his hands over the baby's mouth and nose. Er, a baby doesn't know not to take in a breath while under water. So that wouldn't have turned out so well.
> 
> Other than that bit of foolishness, great show.


His faith has been shaken with the disappearance of his wife. I think he was testing if God was still watching over him. He is on the water preacher path because he believed God saved him with some kind of miracle when he got shot in the chest.

I knew it would turn out to be a baptism because they would never kill a baby like that on TV.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> The whole dock electrocution thing was a bit absurd too. Would there ever be a live wire near water that wasn't connected to some sort of breaker? I doubt it. And if they messed with it enough to bypass the breaker then it would be obvious it wasn't an accident.


dock electrocutions are actually pretty real. same issue in swimming pools, but docks especially in large lakes like the Ozarks where a lot of DIY and unqualified construction occurs.

dock electrocution lake of the ozarks - Google Search


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I still don't understand how Marty gets rid of the massive amounts of physical cash money DEl sent to him.


So I've seen multiple posts referencing the 50 million dollars.

They have done "NOTHING" with the 50 million (except wrap it, hide it, and lose some to the fleeing bartendress/owner). They struggled like crazy to clean 8 million, the cleaning of 50 million is looking like the big time take on and growth of the Snell operation with the new "river" and the riverboat etc.

He barely got the 8 million cleaned with multiple endeavors and companies fake stuff shipping money, it was covered in the show.

The recipe they used for the 8 million would absolutely not work for 50 million.

great show though.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

today it got renewed for season 2


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Yay. I like it, though I still have 2 eps to go.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Fahtrim said:


> So I've seen multiple posts referencing the 50 million dollars.
> 
> They have done "NOTHING" with the 50 million (except wrap it, hide it, and lose some to the fleeing bartendress/owner). They struggled like crazy to clean 8 million, the cleaning of 50 million is looking like the big time take on and growth of the Snell operation with the new "river" and the riverboat etc.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Gotta say, the Riverboat scheme was freakin' genius. By Bateman, by the writers... Wow, didn't see that coming at all but it's very clever. And will make for a great next season or two.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say, the Riverboat scheme was freakin' genius. By Bateman, by the writers... Wow, didn't see that coming at all but it's very clever. And will make for a great next season or two.





Spoiler



I'm just not remembering a riverboat scheme. Can you refresh my memory?



tta


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Spoiler



I'll do my best.

Bateman was doing research on the ******* poppy/opium guy and county record showed he bought a few acres every year. He kept buying land along the river, several acres per year, best he could. He was amassing quite a bit of land, spending more money than it appeared he could wisely afford. And he wasn't really doing much with the land.

Bateman correctly suspected and then discussed with ******* and basically learned that the state flooded out his kin to create The Ozarks. He's still bitter and is trying to buy it back to make good his family name or some such. I'm blanking a bit on this part.

But Bateman then researched more and realized that the one of the tributaries on the land ******* owns flows a certain direction or way that if the flood some of his land they can make that stretch of water count as part of the Mississippi and then legalized riverboat gambling would be possible and could then serve as the perfect front for money laundering.



So I probably got half of that wrong and you might want to watch it again. It was cool.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very belated thank you for the explanation! I must have stopped early because I remember the first part about the land but completely missed the rest of the plan. Thanks for filling me in as trying to fast forward in Netflix is a chore. 

tta


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm early in this watched 2 or 3 eps but wife and I are getting disappointed that nothing ever goes right for Bateman. Does this change or will this always be so dark? I do enjoy the eye candy 
Any chance his wife will go work at the club?:yum:i:yum:


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

No, yes, no.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

I have no idea what their actual ages are but the wife seemed way older than the husband to me (okay, maybe not WAY older). Maybe Jason Bateman has just aged better but that kept nagging at me. She just seemed too old for him....to me anyways.


----------



## gersh49 (Feb 1, 2003)

goblue97 said:


> I have no idea what their actual ages are but the wife seemed way older than the husband to me (okay, maybe not WAY older). Maybe Jason Bateman has just aged better but that kept nagging at me. She just seemed too old for him....to me anyways.


Jason Bateman is 48 and Laura Linney is 53.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

goblue97 said:


> I have no idea what their actual ages are but the wife seemed way older than the husband to me (okay, maybe not WAY older). Maybe Jason Bateman has just aged better but that kept nagging at me. She just seemed too old for him....to me anyways.


Yeah I felt that too. I thought for sure he was going to end up with the woman who ran the lodge. She seemed more age appropriate.

Edit: Looking at her age on IMDB I guess not. She's only 40 so she's younger then Bateman by more years then Bateman is younger then Linney


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

DouglasPHill said:


> I do enjoy the eye candy
> Any chance his wife will go work at the club?:yum:i:yum:


Laura Linney is a little long in the tooth to be working as a stripper.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Really enjoyed this and glad there's a season 2. 

As far as the 8 mil vs 50 mil, he promised to launder the 8 mil in a very short amount of time to prove himself (and prolong his life from being killed in ep 1). It clearly can't be done similarly with the new shipment of 50 mil but I don't think the timing expectation to clean that amount is the same. The casino is a great idea.

How psychotic is that Snell wife, lol? All she wants to do is "make lemonade" or just blow someone's head off!

I also laughed a couple of times during the scene at the Snell's - first when Del was asking if he made good money since he couldn't tall (as his eyes looked around at the surroundings) and as someone else pointed out when Snell said Mexico is full of Mexicans and they'll just send another.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> The whole dock electrocution thing was a bit absurd too. Would there ever be a live wire near water that wasn't connected to some sort of breaker? I doubt it. And if they messed with it enough to bypass the breaker then it would be obvious it wasn't an accident.


I enjoyed watching the entire season, but I do think there were inconsistancies in the show. Its like a lot TV series where during the 1st season when the writers\directors\actors aren't on the same page, and\or they are testing out different idea to see what works. I felt like it series on the edge of being a dark comedy, but it never really got there.

Also seemed like every character was intended to be corrupted is some form, even the two kids, but that also never seemed to be achieved.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

I thought Del was the big boss. Was he really or was his "checking with his boss" deferral just a trick?

Surprised no one has yet shown admiration for Ruth's character. Without her contributions to to the plot I'm not sure much of this would have worked out in Marty's favor.

I'll be done after season two if the Snells are served a giant helping of brutal revenge. Really hate them.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I loved Ruth. She had ample opportunity to screw him over, and even tried once, but she caught on quickly that partnering with him was in her best interest.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

RickStrobel said:


> I thought Del was the big boss. Was he really or was his "checking with his boss" deferral just a trick?
> 
> Surprised no one has yet shown admiration for Ruth's character. Without her contributions to to the plot I'm not sure much of this would have worked out in Marty's favor.
> 
> *I'll be done after season two if the Snells are served a giant helping of brutal revenge. Really hate them.*


Not sure if this is what you meant if you really hate them?


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

mcb08 said:


> Not sure if this is what you meant if you really hate them?


Just a missing n't from that line 

I'll be done after season two if the Snells aren't served a giant helping of brutal revenge.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I really liked the series. I can't say that I'd be done with it if any particular thing happens or doesn't happen. Bring it on.


----------



## tiellv (Nov 11, 2002)

The show started out a bit slow for me but it soon picked up and I really enjoyed it overall. 
I hated that Ruth was still planning on robbing and killing Marty after he had given her a well-paying job and put some trust in her. The turning point seemed to be when Wendy took care of Ruth after Ruth had been hit by Russ.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Late to this show, just finished and enjoyed it. Yes there are inconsistencies but what show doesn't have some so I won't nitpik, it was a fun show to watch. I prefer shows like this to something like Better Call Saul (which I do like) where the plot moves at a snail's pace. Ozark moved along quickly.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Late to the party, but we started a few nights ago. Only through the first two eps so far, but we are really enjoying it. Looking forward to more.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

DougF said:


> Late to the party, but we started a few nights ago. Only through the first two eps so far, but we are really enjoying it. Looking forward to more.


You're in luck. Decider reports Netflix is releasing Season 2 all episodes on August 31.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

tivotvaddict said:


> You're in luck. Decider reports Netflix is releasing Season 2 all episodes on August 31.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Will definitely be tuning in. Trying to remember how it all ended in season 1...



Spoiler



Marty and wife are separated with new identities for her and kids, but they came back. Final episode Marty's drug lord boss is shot and killed by Snell wife?



I'm sure there's more. Any good recaps online?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

RickStrobel said:


> Will definitely be tuning in. Trying to remember how it all ended in season 1...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Definitely a TV-MA recap.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

^ So I guess what I'm sayin' is I don't know what happens #@#$ing next


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

I am all for stylistic choice, but wow I will need to turn up the brightness on the tv to watch this season.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

It was definitely dark. Not sure how much it will help to turn up the brightness. So many twists and turns in the season. I liked the flashback to how the Snells met - even back then she was cold-blooded!



Spoiler



As soon as Darlene handed Jacob the coffee mug, I knew he was finished



Excited for season 3!


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Only watched S02E01 so far. I was put off by them acting so smarmy. They literally just dodged a bunch of bullets. Why so smug and self-satisfied?


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Just finished season 2 yesterday. I liked it. But there was so much that I didn't remember about season 1 that I immediately started watching it again. Great performances by everyone in this series. 

I could go on and on about almost everyone in this cast. But there are two key points to make here. This show has shown me the true talent of Jason Bateman and Laura Linney. The time they took in this show for plot and character development would normally bore me too much to continue watching. But these two make every minute worthwhile. Laura's expressions, especially the subtle ones, then the transitions between them, are absolutely priceless. As well as the sign of a true artist in this profession. Jason's pauses and expressions, indicating substantial processing and analysis of the situation, goes a long long way to adding authenticity to the scene. 

The breakout performance of this show probably goes to Julia Garner. I've never seen an opposing support character quite so successful at transitioning the viewer over to living through her so fluidly. I realize this is a common thing in many shows, but this might be the first time I've been this conflicted about which character I'm most connected with and rooting for.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Currently about halfway through the second season. This remains a fun show. All the opposing factions really keep the Byrde's scrambling constantly from here to there, trying to keep all those plates spinning.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

I'm about halfway through season 2 and I feel like I've seen this show before. I can't think of any specifics at the moment but I will post again once they come to me. Still liking it though.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I watched Season 2 immediately after it came out. I think Season 1 was a bit more tense, but this season was still good. Can't wait for Season 3.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

While I ended up enjoying Season 2. it didn't start out that way and I still have a number of problems:


Buddy, a guy they rent a house from, just happens to have KC mob connections?
Cade does an assault and robbery at a convenience store, without any disguise, and it's never mentioned again. For that matter, we never saw his parole officer again.
As mentioned earlier, I didn't like the relaxed smarminess of Wendy and Marty in the first half of the season. And I never got a feel for the panic they surely must be feeling.
Jacob dies of poisoning, and it's just accepted as heart failure. No autopsy - for a man involved in a Casino, FBI investigations, KC mob ties?
The swinging from crisis to crisis got a little laughable, but I do understand the need to drive the story
I was never clear why the cartel absolutely had to have this casino deal. How were they laundering money before? Under FBI scrutiny, you'd think they'd have to abandon the casino permanently
That was a little bit of fentanyl in a whole lot of heroin, to end up killing a bunch of people, and just coincidentally to injure Rachel
It wasn't clear how they switched the bones out. I guess it's the police being in the Snell's pocket, but still.
So you can get a baby out of the system and fostered in one evening, and then there isn't any follow-up? And you can then hand that baby off directly to a 60 year old psychopath?
I could go on. One thing I did like was how Wendy has switched roles to now be the Kingpin. And I get that keeping Darlene adds to the dramatic fun. First season was the Byrde family battling the cartel, to then have a deus ex machine from the Snells. Second season was partnering with the cartel to battle the Snells. And now the setup is for the cartel and Darlene to help against the KC mafia.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> While I ended up enjoying Season 2. it didn't start out that way and I still have a number of problems


Some of these criticisms are valid. But mostly I think you should watch it again and pay better attention.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

A few more eps to go, still excellent. I love the addition of Janet McTeer to the cast as the hard-as-nails cartel lawyer. Great actress.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I did pay attention, loved season 1, liked season 2 OK and I totally agree with all mooseAndSquirrel's comments. Season 2 wasn't as good as S1 for me, partly just less interesting because it was not new. I liked Rachel in season 1 and they destroyed the character in season 2. The fentanyl hitting her was just a totally understandable TV thing, hitting other people out in the world would have been less interesting plus it led to her motivation changes.

Has Ruthie ever had a boyfriend? (or girlfriend)


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I was a bit confused a time or two.

Who was Wyatt talking to (in a car) towards the end of the series? Was that his dad?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

It doesn't surprise me that people don't realize just how lethal Fentanyl is; what bothered me about that scene was Darlene's careless handling when she mixed it.

On the other hand (for example), the cartel's motivations regarding the casino were clearly explained to us by Helen. Reading "...the cartel absolutely had to have this deal.." tells me that this exposition was missed.

I don't disagree that ridiculous coincidence is used throughout this series for dramatic effect, but we were warned we were warned in the first episode that was going to be a recurring theme when Marty encounters Sugarwood's demise.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> I was a bit confused a time or two.
> 
> Who was Wyatt talking to (in a car) towards the end of the series? Was that his dad?


Yes, he was seeing his dead dad and conversing with him.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Yes, he was seeing his dead dad and conversing with him.


Oh. Haha. I need to pay more attention.

I thought he was seeing his alive dad. I then went all whacky trying to figure out how and why they staged his death.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

His Dad’s ‘appearance’ occurred a number of times...I first recall it when he was playing the guitar.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

The FBI guy was seeing him in his "dreams" also


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Oh. Haha. I need to pay more attention.
> 
> I thought he was seeing his alive dad. I then went all whacky trying to figure out how and why they staged his death.


So did I....duh....


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

Just finished Season 2. Watched both seasons over the course of a couple weeks. Looking forward to Season 3.
Is Ruth going to now feel betrayed that the Byrds are staying and she won't be in charge anymore?
I assume once Petty is found the Feds will be all over the casino and related businesses.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I could not believe how many of the supporting cast got knocked off in the last few episodes. What a bloodbath!!!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

This is an entertaining show, but it's also one of the most implausible shows I've ever seen. It's definitely not the kind of plot that holds up to any type of scrutiny. You just have to turn off your brain and enjoy the ride.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Just finished season two. I guess we have to wait for fall?

I hate that nothing ever seems to go right for them. Also it feels like lots of time is passing but it hasn't even been a year--they've only had one summer season and the kids are still in school. I like that Wendy is feeling different now just like the lawyer predicted.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

sushikitten said:


> ...
> I hate that nothing ever seems to go right for them. ....


. That's how I felt after watching about 6 eps in season 1. I gave up it was just too dark for me.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

Isn't that the whole point of the series? Marty got them into this to keep them alive and they'll only get out of it by keeping at it until they're at the top (and, even then, they'll always be watching their backs). Things can't go right for them because everything they do is wrong (morally and legally).


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bump...

Season 3 has been released.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Just did E01...looks like we're in for a sweet ride


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

My weekend plan. Looking forward to it!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

This show got more and more ridiculous as it went along, but I can't deny that I still enjoyed both seasons thoroughly.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Interesting twist on this season. I'll avoid spoilers. In any case, at least they are keeping it interesting.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

I heard there is a crossover with the Outsider.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Season 3 was quite good. Just binged thru.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

jdfs said:


> I heard there is a crossover with the Outsider


No crossover I can recall, except Jason Bateman is in both series.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I swear Jane Lynch could play Helens sister.

Just finished episode 8 and


Spoiler



I thought for a moment I knew how Laura Linney's brother "Hey Babe" wound up in the Psych ward for Love Actually.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Just finished S3 and I have to say thought it was better than S2. Did not see that ending! And certainly sets up a S4. But no word on that yet.

Ruth was always the scene stealer, but this season goes to Uncle Ben. The actor was so good. Did not recognized him 'til I googled him. He played Ward Meachum in Netflix's Iron Fist. He was very good in that as well. I still love Ruth.

The penultimate episode is the best this season and felt like a movie to me. It is very dark and tragic. Laura Linney was phenomenal. Here's hoping for a S4.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

This was a very good season. Uncle ben truly conveyed the mania and depression of bi-polar syndrome. Bottom line---he was the only character to come right out and say "this is wrong" "what (insert name) is doing is just wrong" and he was right about so many of the wrongs going on in this show. The kids are not supposed to be ok with murder and crime and money laundering. Somehow the Cartel guy knew the lawyer was planning on killing Wendy and Marty. So he blew her head off. Uncle Ben would say "that is wrong!".


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> This was a very good season. Uncle ben truly conveyed the mania and depression of bi-polar syndrome. Bottom line---he was the only character to come right out and say "this is wrong" "what (insert name) is doing is just wrong" and he was right about so many of the wrongs going on in this show. The kids are not supposed to be ok with murder and crime and money laundering. Somehow the Cartel guy knew the lawyer was planning on killing Wendy and Marty. So he blew her head off. Uncle Ben would say "that is wrong!".


I did not see it that way. The lawyer was setting up Marty and Wendy with the documentation she was bringing and expected the Cartel to take them out but Marty trumped her by saying he had gotten the FBI on board to take out his opponent. Marty also indicated I believe that Helen was causing problems to him. It was pretty clear the Cartel guy knew who was more valuable to him.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Finished up S3 last night. Great season. Marty is always such a cool character, fazed by nothing. But Ruth is my favorite...some great one liners from her. 

That ending was kind of startling - definitely did not see that coming.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Yeah, it's an awesome season ending.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

We finished season 3 last nigh . I expected the season to end with a showdown between Helen and the Byrdes, but I was expecting it to take more screen time.

I agree that the season goes to Ben. I saw that actor in Daredevil and I would have never thought he had that kind of range i . It was so good to watch it was painful.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

zalusky said:


> I swear Jane Lynch could play Helens sister.


OMG...it always freaks me out how much she looks like Jane Lynch's super ugly sister!

There was zero need for the producers to spoil the ending by having Helen ask Nelson if he would tell her if he ever got the order (and he said that he would). Maybe they thought it was a clever way of making it more of a surprise but it had the opposite effect for me...


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

pendragn said:


> We finished season 3 last nigh . I expected the season to end with a showdown between Helen and the Byrdes, but I was expecting it to take more screen time.
> 
> I agree that the season goes to Ben. I saw that actor in Daredevil and I would have never thought he had that kind of range i . It was so good to watch it was painful.


I agree Ben was great.

As for season long cameos, I also enjoyed the therapist, especially when she had the McLaren (sp?)


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

I wonder if the show got the tiger/lion? cubs from somebody like Joe Exotic or Doc Antle?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Episode 9 was the saddest and most heart breaking tv I can remember ever seeing. It affected me for days and I could not get to the finale until today.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

I couldn't delay watching the final episode of Season 3. I kept thinking,


Spoiler



Ben's not really dead, they didn't show the henchman actually killing him, just that he was arriving at the restaurant. Maybe the cops from the Walmart happened to show up and foil the execution. Maybe Ben went off on the guy and kicked his ass. Kept hoping that he wasn't really dead. Even the opening scenes of episode 10 went to great lengths to override my denial of what happened.

Also, couldn't the bullet that killed Helen have harmed Wendy too? Seemed she was standing right next to her.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Season 3 was terrific and they set it up well for Season 4. I hope a vaccine is ready so they can start (or finish] filming. 


Spoiler



the bipolar brother and therapist demise was expected. I didn't expect Frank (aka Tommy from "Power") to make it out alive though.


I know spoilers are okay but still.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Beryl said:


> Season 3 was terrific and they set it up well for Season 4. I hope a vaccine is ready so they can start (or finish] filming.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Maybe they'll rename him Reek


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

That Darlene is ruthless... so to speak.
She walks right up to Frank jr. and exacts revenge for Ruth, then boldly visits Frank sr. and basically says he has two choices, either become partners or go to war.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

But I can't stand her.


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

Yeah, she is super creepy (sleeping with Wyatt really kicked that up a notch).
I wanted her to die when Jacob was still around but nope. By the way, I was shocked she told Wyatt the truth about Jacob's death. And even more shocked Wyatt didn't leave her immediately. Black widow alert!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

UTV2TiVo said:


> That Darlene is ruthless... so to speak.
> She walks right up to Frank jr. and exacts revenge for Ruth, then boldly visits Frank sr. and basically says he has two choices, either become partners or go to war.


Only on shows and movies...Frank Sr. shoots her right there and the war is over.


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

Depends on how important "millions per year" is to him to continue their partnership.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Just finished, really enjoyed it.

Thought Ben was fantastic, although I could see his death coming for about 3 episodes, so didn't really phase me that much when they finally killed him - if anything I thought it dragged out just a bit too much. Wendy should have given up on him as soon as he talked to the lawyers kid.

I did sort of see the ending coming. I figured either Wendy or Helen would get whacked shortly after arriving in Mexico. Didn't see any way they'd get rid of Wendy though, so that left Helen. I did, however, think that the Byrds kid was actually going to shoot Helen. That would have set up some ****.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Maybe they'll cast Jane Lynch to avenge her sisters death LOL!


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

What happened to Rachel that owned the "resort?". I can't remember how her story ended last season.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

Martha said:


> What happened to Rachel that owned the "resort?". I can't remember how her story ended last season.





Spoiler



Marty blackmails Roy to get the FBI off her back and then Roy is killed by Cade. Rachel is offered rehab in Florida, not sure if she takes it. She is still the owner of the blue cat.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

markymark_ctown said:


> ...That ending was kind of startling - definitely did not see that coming.


Didn't see it coming the way it happened, but certainly SOMETHING had to give. And my bet around ep 6 was that she would be the one eliminated.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I am in the middle of season 3. One thing that I wonder about is the ending of the second (or 3rd) episode of the season. Wendy is back in Chicago and revisits her old house after the occupants go out for awhile. While there she slips something in their milk and, among other things, turns the family photo upside-down. Why? Who are the new inhabitants? What did she put in the milk? Nothing has been mentioned about this in the next several episodes, unless I missed it.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

jamesbobo said:


> I am in the middle of season 3. One thing that I wonder about is the ending of the second (or 3rd) episode of the season. Wendy is back in Chicago and revisits her old house after the occupants go out for awhile. While there she slips something in their milk and, among other things, turns the family photo upside-down. Why? Who are the new inhabitants? What did she put in the milk? Nothing has been mentioned about this in the next several episodes, unless I missed it.


I missed any follow up to that too. I don't remember her putting anything in their milk, but it's been several weeks since I watched it all. I do remember her being kind of a psycho with their family photo. Didn't she deface it with some red marker or something in addition to turning it upside down.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I enjoyed S3 so much I went back and started S1 and am now into S2. I kind of wish I had binged these before S3, because I had forgotten a lot. The Ruth/Marty relationship arc is really fascinating. This has definitely earned a place as one of my top 5 shows.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

jamesbobo said:


> I am in the middle of season 3. One thing that I wonder about is the ending of the second (or 3rd) episode of the season. Wendy is back in Chicago and revisits her old house after the occupants go out for awhile. While there she slips something in their milk and, among other things, turns the family photo upside-down. Why? Who are the new inhabitants? What did she put in the milk? Nothing has been mentioned about this in the next several episodes, unless I missed it.


It was a carryover from s2 when Wendy mentioned that, as a teenager, she would break into random homes and do similar stuff. She was just acting out on her past.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> I am in the middle of season 3. One thing that I wonder about is the ending of the second (or 3rd) episode of the season. Wendy is back in Chicago and revisits her old house after the occupants go out for awhile. While there she slips something in their milk and, among other things, turns the family photo upside-down. Why? Who are the new inhabitants? What did she put in the milk? Nothing has been mentioned about this in the next several episodes, unless I missed it.


She just puts blue food coloring into the milk, like she did when she was a kid breaking into people homes.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

My thoughts now that I'm finally done (SPOILERS OBVIOUSLY)

*The guy who plays Ben gets all the awards from now on. I have a bipolar sister and MAN did he nail the ups and downs of that illness. He was phenomenal on"Banshee" and thought he was the highlight of the season here. I will say - the way they ended episode 9, I thought for sure it was setting up some big showdown in the finale where Wendy realizes she made a mistake and the Byrde's would now find some way to get him back... But of course within the first 30 seconds of Ep10, that turned out to be false. After the roller coaster that was Episode 9, the finale actually fell flat to me a bit. I guess that's more of a testament to the episodes that preceded it. I felt the whole thing with Ben built up all season and then ended before it was truly time.

*I don't buy for a SECOND that Frank Sr. would get into business with the loon who _shot his son's **** off_. Especially not after one conversation. He was ready to kill Ruth just for ***** slapping his son... No way he agrees to Darlene's terms. But oh well. Obviously they're just setting up a massive turf war for season four with everyone vs. the Byrdes... but still. no way. Maybe if she broke his arm or something. But she _shot his **** off. 
_
*I paused the TV to take a picture of Wyatt's face when Darlene tells him about Jacob and I use that as a meme whenever a "That moment you realize...." is appropriate... _"That moment you realize your new wifey assassinated the dude she loved for forty years". _

*I may need to go back and watch S2 but I wasn't understanding Ruth's indignation about the Byrde's killing her father... If I remember right, didn't she sign off on that from the beginning? A big part of her turning on them hinges on her desire for revenge for that, but wasn't she a facilitator? Can't fully remember. She also killed her uncles on her own without anyone forcing her too. I understand that now she's mad about Ben, and was mad that they Bryde's wouldn't kill Frank Jr. But the thing with her dad is the driving force behind her splitting from them, and it feels strange. While we're on the subject, I love a well-places F-word as much as anyone, but the actress relies on it waaaaay too much. She could cut out about 2/3 of it and still acheive the "trailer park ******* cliche" she's going for. As it is, it just takes me out of the scene. And I'm a fan of cursing! LOL

*I kind of expected more bloodshed in the finale. Several people I know who watched it before me said it was UNBELIEVABLE so I expected something bigger. Helen getting capped was certainly a shock moment but anyone who ever watches TV knows _something _ is always coming in the last 30 seconds of a season finale... so it's not like it was THAT shocking. I would have been more shocked if Jonah actually blew her away which is where I thought that earlier scene was going. Then when he went home defeated and sat down with the shotgun, I thought he was gonna take himself out (which also would have been a true shock). When everyone safely arrived at Navarro's, it was the end of the episode so you knew to expect something. Given the prominence of the war with the other cartel all season, I thought maybe the season would end by showing a **** ton of guys descending on the compound ready for war... I get the point of the final minute (the Byrde's are not only now FULLY entrenched with Navarro, but they realize he's a ruthless psychopath from which they'll never escape")...

*Sue stepping out of the mcclaren is one of the funniest things I've seen in a long time. Of all the people I expected to come out of that car, she wasn't even on the list. Sue will be missed more than anyone. VERY close runner up moment is when the competing casino guy's wife trips and he watches her falls to her death, then just backs away and leaves. For a show as dark as this, the fact that it could make me actually crack up is pretty telling.

*I can't remember - does Sam Dermody know the Byrde's are scum bags? Their personas to the town are upstanding business people, so I found it odd that they roped him in to being one of their players in what is clearly a shady operation. Doesn't that expose them to him as being shady? Or does he already know? Can't remember.

*I don't fully understand Marty's plan to get agent Miller to work for the cartel. There are sometimes I was only half paying attention and I think that's the subplot I lost track of the most. She's obviously the most virtuous and driven agent he's dealt with - what in their actions has him thinking he can get her to betray everything she believes in (the core of who she is) and start working for a drug lord? Did I miss something? Is he just being THAT arrogant?

Love this show... Hopefully they can start making season four soon, though who knows. It took 18 months for us to get season 3 but I think that's because Jason Bateman had to make 12 other movies AND an entire other TV show... maybe this time everyone's schedule will be a lot more open and they can get it done faster. Maybe??


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Just finished season 3, best so far. There was some fine acting by all involved, as usual, but this season especially Pelphrey as Ben (sorry to see that character go) and Garner. The scene when Ben confronts Helen and spills the beans to the daughter was series television at its finest. As was the confrontation between Ruth and Wendy in the season finale.

I, too, figured by the end of the season Helen was going to get hers, since it had to be either her or the Byrdes and we know it ain't gonna be the Byrdes. I'll miss Helen, she was a great villain, ruthless and cold as ice.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

mrdazzo7 said:


> My thoughts now that I'm finally done (SPOILERS OBVIOUSLY)
> 
> *I don't fully understand Marty's plan to get agent Miller to work for the cartel. There are sometimes I was only half paying attention and I think that's the subplot I lost track of the most. She's obviously the most virtuous and driven agent he's dealt with - what in their actions has him thinking he can get her to betray everything she believes in (the core of who she is) and start working for a drug lord? Did I miss something? Is he just being THAT arrogant?


Twice already, Marty provided some evidence on crooked people preying on the public, and Agent Miller refused both time. Then Marty bypassed her by going straight to the FBI, which did initiate the investigations. Agent Miller would be demoted back to office work, after finishing with Marty's casino, because she said "her integrity" prevented her from taking the evidence. Marty then created a huge jump in casino's income, triggering some mechanism where Agent Miller would stay on for longer.

My guess is Marty would make Miller fall further out of favor with her FBI boss, and she would need to turn to Marty for help.


----------



## hahathatsfunny (Jul 29, 2008)

I rewatched Season 1 and Season 2, after finishing Season 3, and I have to say Season 3 was the best, but watching those earlier seasons helped refresh my memory and I enjoyed the show enough to watch again.

It's also interesting to see how Jonah (Skylar Gaertner) has physically grown. When Season 4 is ready to start production, the actor will be a young man which will be a creative challenge possibly.

I liked Season 3 a lot more than Season 2 and end of Season 1. My main peeves from the previous seasons:



Spoiler



I didn't like the way they expended Rachel in Season 2 as a druggie, and didn't care for the FBI agent from Season 1 and 2. Almost one episode is a flashback of his backstory. (I hate those episodes) Also didn't like writing of how Mason/Grace story finished. Didn't seem realistic a young couple/family like theirs would have no extended family or friends, and Mason ends up helpless later would go crazy kidnapping Wendy.

Interestingly, in Season 3 was there were no Wyatt and Charlotte interactions, while there were plenty in the earlier seasons and little mention of the other in Season 3.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I was sure Jonah and Erin were going to sleep together. That could have worked really well.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Rewatched Season 2 and nearly choked when Darlene declared, “I delivered that baby!”


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Robin said:


> I was sure Jonah and Erin were going to sleep together. That could have worked really well.


Maybe now that Erin's momma is gone, she'll move in with the Byrdes.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Maybe now that Erin's momma is gone, she'll move in with the Byrdes.


Then she's practically his sister!


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Robin said:


> Then she's practically his sister!


Or like cousin Maybe


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

And that will work, in the Ozarks...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Maybe now that Erin's momma is gone, she'll move in with the Byrdes.


She went back to live with with daddy in the windy city before momma was offed.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> She's went back to live with with daddy in the windy city before momma was offed.


Yup, I fully expect Helen's ex-husband will be just another complications that the Byrds will have to take care of for S04.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Robin said:


> Then she's practically his sister!


I guess you haven't watched The Flash.

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

dtle said:


> Twice already, Marty provided some evidence on crooked people preying on the public, and Agent Miller refused both time. Then Marty bypassed her by going straight to the FBI, which did initiate the investigations. Agent Miller would be demoted back to office work, after finishing with Marty's casino, because she said "her integrity" prevented her from taking the evidence. Marty then created a huge jump in casino's income, triggering some mechanism where Agent Miller would stay on for longer.
> 
> My guess is Marty would make Miller fall further out of favor with her FBI boss, and she would need to turn to Marty for help.


That's not how I saw it. I thought he wanted to feed her good stuff that compromises her principles but make her rise in the bureau. This would corrupt her as she goes further and further away from her core ethos and relies on him for career advancement and the money and status it brings. She would then turn a blind eye to what he does and eventually even cover for him as she falls deeper and deeper.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Anubys said:


> That's not how I saw it. I thought he wanted to feed her good stuff that compromises her principles but make her rise in the bureau. This would corrupt her as she goes further and further away from her core ethos and relies on him for career advancement and the money and status it brings. She would then turn a blind eye to what he does and eventually even cover for him as she falls deeper and deeper.


That's what I thought, too.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Anubys said:


> That's not how I saw it. I thought he wanted to feed her good stuff that compromises her principles but make her rise in the bureau. This would corrupt her as she goes further and further away from her core ethos and relies on him for career advancement and the money and status it brings. She would then turn a blind eye to what he does and eventually even cover for him as she falls deeper and deeper.


That's probably Marty's idea when he handed her _the first _"good stuff". However, when she refused and not even looked at it, he had to shift his strategy. That's when he got Wendy to send the stuff to the Senator. And then they did it again with the 2nd clue... give it to Miller, she refuses, and then to the Senator, telling him she refused good info twice.

Then we see Miller's boss berate her for not taking it, and then demote her back to office work, after Marty's casino warrant runs out.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

agreed...and now she should have learned her lesson and will take what Marty gives her...and the corruption as I stated would begin!


----------



## LaserDisc (Oct 19, 2020)

Check out this in-depth interview with actress Lisa Emery on playing Darlene Snell & Season 4: Lisa Emery talks Ozark's Darlene Snell, Season 4, Coronavirus (Interview)


----------



## Mor2 (Jan 4, 2021)

Just started watching season 3, probably should have stopped watching after season 1.. as it feels like yet another Drama show that started with interesting premise, then going bat**** crazy just to keep things fresh and dramatic..

First impression, while I loved S2 ending the dynamic change, S3 seem to take wendy IMO out of character.


----------



## Mor2 (Jan 4, 2021)

Yeah not liking the new wendy.. The basic premise of the series was that our protagonist signed a deal with the devil and they do whatever is necessary to _survive_. To achieve that our anti-heroes done a lot terrible things for their own, however, S3 takes wendy to another level toward cynicism. She seem to embrace the life and loving it.. this it the first time I really disliked anyone from the Byrd family.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Bump for Season 2...

My stomach is in knots and I've only seen the first two episodes! And that opening scene in the 1st episode was crazy!! I'm only going to watch one episode per day.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Mentioned in the Streaming thread - I came across this over the weekend.









Lot #2 - Ozark Ruth Langmore Julia Garner Screen Used 2003 Ford Explorer Sport Trac Ss 3-4


VIP Fan Auctions




vipfanauctions.com





(Spoiler (not a show spoiler) - it sold cheap, but it's a very used almost 20-year-old truck)


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

I was on a plane watching when the sheriff went to Helen's house looking for her. I knew what was coming, but I still jumped out of my seat!!


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I hate that I like this show so much that I binged all but Season 4 Part 1 Ep 7 over the weekend. Just can't stop at one episode.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Think I've watched the last six minutes of Ep 7 at least six times.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I was sure that the cold open from S4E1 with the minivan flipping was going to be the ending scene of S4E7 to be the cliffhanger taking us into the break, but now I'm wondering if that's a foreshadowing of how the whole show ends, in which case that seems really unusual. And if that's not what that scene was from, then why insert it at the beginning of S4E1?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Maybe now that Erin's momma is gone, she'll move in with the Byrdes.


Given the way that interaction between Charlotte and Erin went, I'd say that possibility is off the table. 

I'm actually surprised we didn't see more fallout from that. Maybe it's still coming in the second half of the season, but when Charlotte threatened Erin I thought that was a huge tactical mistake, and then it just turns into nothing. Maybe the writers didn't intend for it to have any far-reaching consequences, and instead just wanted to show that Charlotte is now engaging in the same ruthless behavior as her parents.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Saturn_V said:


> Think I've watched the last six minutes of Ep 7 at least six times.


Just finished Part 1, and, yes those were INTENSE final scenes. Ruth/Julia Garner knocked it outta the park.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

She's risen to the top of my casting list for Dune's Princess Irulan.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Saturn_V said:


> She's risen to the top of my casting list for Dune's Princess Irulan.











‘Dune: Part 2’ Casts Florence Pugh as Princess Irulan


Florence Pugh may soon be touching down in Arrakis. The Oscar-nominated star of “Little Women” and “Black Widow” is in negotiations to join the cast of “Dune: Part 2,&…




variety.com


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

😋 Those Hollywood big-shots never listen to me.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, I’m a little disappointed in the ending.

Consistently someone goes to someone’s home all alone, mouth off, and be killed. So I can’t complain that it occurred in the finale.

They did leave open the possibility of yet another season.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Beryl said:


> Well, I’m a little disappointed in the ending.
> 
> Consistently someone goes to someone’s home all alone, mouth off, and be killed. So I can’t complain that it occurred in the finale.
> 
> They did leave open the possibility of yet another season.


I'm sad to hear it was disappointing, as this was unfortunately the series finale. There will not be another season.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

dbranco said:


> I'm sad to hear it was disappointing, as this was unfortunately the series finale. There will not be another season.


Yeah. That is what I understood so was hoping for a “Breaking Bad” finale. They could have a spin-off to tie up loose ends.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Just finished it tonight! It mostly went the direction I was expecting which was


Spoiler



I was expecting Marty to wind up running the cartel. Each season he went higher and higher up the chain So that was the natural conclusion. The ending with Jonah did not surprise me either. It basically is showing the Jonah is breaking bad as well not because he wants to but its their lot in life.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Spoiler



I really thought the car crash killing most if not all, of them off would be the lead in to a more interesting ender.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

MScottC said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I really thought the car crash killing most if not all, of them off would be the lead in to a more interesting ender.


In the end it was just a way to say goodbye to that look!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Enjoyed the series overall, really bad finale. Subjective of course, you can’t please everyone in a finale. They certainly didn’t please me.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

MScottC said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I really thought the car crash killing most if not all, of them off would be the lead in to a more interesting ender.





Spoiler



me too and they didn’t even have a scratch on them. None of them lol


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I expected more if a seismic shift, not just “and they got everything they ever wanted“. I expected Wendy to die at a minimum


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I am wondering 9f they plan to do an equivalent of Ray Donovan. IE a cleanup movie.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

zalusky said:


> I am wondering 9f they plan to do an equivalent of Ray Donovan. IE a cleanup movie.


That would help. I’m glad the FBI agent lived though.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Someone on one of the review sites really liked the Mel character (me too) and was speculating on a spinoff with him solving off-the-wall cases. That appears to have a near-zero chance of happening now, unless the cleanup movie changes our current viewpoint.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

zordude said:


> I expected more if a seismic shift, not just “and they got everything they ever wanted“. I expected Wendy to die at a minimum


I wanted Ruth Langmore to get a "happy" ending, almost more than I wanted to see Wendy Byrde have a "Nicky Santoro" fate. 

But these streaming shows never give us what the audience truly wants.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Saturn_V said:


> I wanted Ruth Langmore to get a "happy" ending, almost more than I wanted to see Wendy Byrde have a "Nicky Santoro" fate.
> 
> But these streaming shows never give us what the audience truly wants.


I think most of us were satisfied with the Breaking Bad finale. But BB wasn’t a streaming show. 


Spoiler



Jessie Pinkman’s victorious escape was satisfying. I wanted the same for Ruth.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Saturn_V said:


> I wanted Ruth Langmore to get a "happy" ending, almost more than I wanted to see Wendy Byrde have a "Nicky Santoro" fate.
> 
> But these streaming shows never give us what the audience truly wants.


Oh, I got exactly what I wanted. I've wanted Ruth to die for a long time. My only regret is that it didn't happen earlier in the season (or last season).


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I just finished binging the entire 14 ep final season over the last week. Best season of all and I liked the final ep (except for the car crash, which was a pointless mis-step). Ruth was my favorite character, I thought she was going to come out of it ok and her death really got to me. (It's amazing how much you can come to care for a fictional character, but that's what great writing and acting does.) About the time of the fund-raiser I thought everything was all going too darn well and something was due to go wrong and sure enough... That was a chilling scene when Camila threatened Clare and Clare gave in, which had been setup perfectly in advance because Clare was always the weak link in keeping the lie.

The acting was excellent by the entire cast, with Julia Garner being the breakout star, but I think Laura Linney also deserves credit for a very difficult role. Her character evolved (or devolved) the most, almost a Walter White transformation, and Linney was superb., totally believable. She also had one of the funniest, most absurd moments of the season: When Jonah tells them he's going to work for Ruth, Wendy forbids it and he says something like "You can't do anything about it!" and she says, in desperation, "The hell I can't. You're grounded!"

I also like the ending, which was setup with the cookie jar beautifully throughout the season. A great payoff, which showed how Wendy and Marty, trying to save their family, had really screwed up their kids.

A great season, a great series.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

I had this thought a couple of days after viewing the final episode: After the fade to black, maybe Jonah shot the cookie jar (although there was no audio that would have suggested that). Mel lives to solve the next case!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Loved this show. I remember early I bailed midway thru the 1st season. Then came back early on in the pandemic and said "What was I thinking??!!" Hopefully they’ll have a El Camino type movie to wrap things up.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I’m confused about the deal the FBI was making. When it was Maya maybe recruiting Marty for his financial skills, that made some sense. But for the FBI to take money from the cartel they allow to continue, to the point of sanctioning the kill of Navarro makes no sense. Were the FBI folks involved simply corrupt?

Also I don’t remember how Ben’s body was recovered so they could get him cremated. Mel might have had a problem with the chain of custody over those ashes!

Was the car crash scene an indication of some alternate ending they had planned? It made little sense and was ridiculous how nobody had a scratch or a bruise. We see Charlotte hug Wendy, so maybe that was the only reason for the scene - to show the family knitting back together.

Raw deal for Ruth. I would have watched a sequel about her and the Belle. And Camilla - wow what a great character. I loved her threat to Claire and knew she was going to cave. Good thing she kept the Byrd’s knowledge of Javi’s death a secret.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Just finished it last night.

Went mostly like I thought except I was sure Ruth would survive. I figured Wendy was going to die. 

Van crash made no sense. 

They could easily continue but I'm guessing Jason Bateman had other projects or some/all were just tired of their roles?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Beryl said:


> I think most of us were satisfied with the Breaking Bad finale. But BB wasn’t a streaming show.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Re: your spoiler: Ruth could have had a victorious escape. Marty gave her the warning and said she should run. But her dream of having a mansion on the Langmore compound kept her in place and made it easy for Camila to find her.

One question I had: The last time we saw the goat cookie jar, it was sitting on the reception counter at the motel. So then at the end, why did Mel have to break into their house to get it? How did it get from the motel to the Byrde's house? Did Jonah have it with him when they left the motel? If so, then shouldn't it have been destroyed in the van rollover?

I feel pretty unsatisfied with the ending overall. I don't think the Camila character earned the right to be the last one standing. Omar was ruthless and menacing. Javi was ruthless and menacing. Camila didn't seem to have any of that. Sure, we knew it was simmering under the surface, but they never spent the time to develop that aspect of her character.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Re: your spoiler: Ruth could have had a victorious escape. Marty gave her the warning and said she should run. But her dream of having a mansion on the Langmore compound kept her in place and made it easy for Camila to find her.
> 
> One question I had: The last time we saw the goat cookie jar, it was sitting on the reception counter at the motel. So then at the end, why did Mel have to break into their house to get it? How did it get from the motel to the Byrde's house? Did Jonah have it with him when they left the motel? If so, then shouldn't it have been destroyed in the van rollover?
> 
> I feel pretty unsatisfied with the ending overall. I don't think the Camila character earned the right to be the last one standing. Omar was ruthless and menacing. Javi was ruthless and menacing. Camila didn't seem to have any of that. Sure, we knew it was simmering under the surface, but they never spent the time to develop that aspect of her character.


Didn’t Ruth give it back to Wendy or am I misremembering?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

tigercat74 said:


> Didn’t Ruth give it back to Wendy or am I misremembering?


She gave it to Jonah. There was a short scene outside the motel... Ruth says something like, "even though you're moving out of state, I figured you'd still want him near you".


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jeeters said:


> She gave it to Jonah. There was a short scene outside the motel... Ruth says something like, "even though you're moving out of state, I figured you'd still want him near you".


OK, but then how did it get back to the Byrde house? If it was in the van when it flipped, then it should have been destroyed.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Feb 13, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> Re: your spoiler: Ruth could have had a victorious escape. Marty gave her the warning and said she should run. But her dream of having a mansion on the Langmore compound kept her in place and made it easy for Camila to find her.


That would have been completely out of Ruth”s character. If she had heeded Marty’s warning and fled, I would have been shocked.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ThePhoenix said:


> That would have been completely out of Ruth”s character. If she had heeded Marty’s warning and fled, I would have been shocked.


Oh, I agree. No way she would have run after finally feeling like she had climbed to the top of the food chain and was set to really start running things. But it doesn't change the fact that she could have saved her life by running.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Loved the show and thought the final season was fantastic, right up until the screen went black and that has tainted the whole show for me.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> Loved the show and thought the final season was fantastic, right up until the screen went black and that has tainted the whole show for me.


Are you bothered simply because the screen went black? Or because you think that by going black they left things open ended? Because the creators have come out and said very clearly that the gunshot after the black screen was Jonah shooting Mel Sattem, so there's not supposed to be any ambiguity.









Here's Who Really Got Shot in the 'Ozark' Finale


'Ozark' showrunner Chris Mundy clears up the fan theories once and for all.




www.menshealth.com


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Both, if not ambiguous then why do it. And Jonah taking that's shot made little narrative sense. Also wasn't a fan of the car crash scene leading the season and how it worked out.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Agree about the car crash. They led the season off with it like it was going to be extremely consequential, and then it turned out to be a complete nothingburger. Kind of like how Vince Gilligan talks about how they filmed the scene in the first episode of the final season of BB with the machine gun in the trunk and then they were committed and had to figure out how it was going to pay off. The writers here never figured that out, and so they just punted. Complete waste.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Didn't Gilligan say that about whatever Walt hid behind the power socket also.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> Didn't Gilligan say that about whatever Walt hid behind the power socket also.


Chekhov's ricin.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

I would have thought when Camilla found out who killed her son, she would have no reason to continue the assassination and instead would break out Navarro and just start killing everyone who betrayed her. No way she could believe the Byrds didn't know about it. 

About the van crash, I think foreshadowing the crash in the beginning made it too obvious to be the way it ends. They used it instead to ring the family together for the final stand.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Am I alone in thinking Ruth was going to join forces with Camilla somehow in that scene?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

RickStrobel said:


> Am I alone in thinking Ruth was going to join forces with Camilla somehow in that scene?


Yes.


----------

